# Ziel des Ziels / Target's Target anzeigen



## vinzilein (12. Oktober 2008)

Hey,
ich würde gerne das Ziel meinen Zeils anzeigen lassen.
Wo finde ich die dazugehörige Option?
Mfg, Vinz


----------



## Vansitter (13. Oktober 2008)

vinzilein schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich würde gerne das Ziel meinen Zeils anzeigen lassen.
> Wo finde ich die dazugehörige Option?
> Mfg, Vinz


´
optionen - kampf - gesundheit der zielauswahl anzeigen


----------

